# VW GOLF MARK 4 TRIP COMPUTER



## jstubbings (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi,

I have a VW Golf MK4 with a built in trip computer however, when I look in the manual it says that the trip computer will tell me how many hours and minutes I have left before I run out of petrol!... BUT mine doesnt... has anyone else had this problem? does it require a software up-date?

Hope someone can help!... cheers, [email protected] :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

It wont...

Most DIS units calculate how many miles left before you need to fill up... but for some reason the mk4 golf doesn't :?

James.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Yeah the only real failing of the unit is the lack of this feature - I have no idea why VW decided not to have it/activate it on the MKIV.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Can it be activated?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I much prefer the dual functionality of the DIS on the GOlf compared to my TT.

The fact that it auto resets at the beginning of each journey* on setting one and keeps a total log on setting two is a far better system.

*So long as there are two hours in between each journey.


----------

